# My Story\How i Reduced my FBO or LG and got rid of constipation.



## Sandwich_Man (May 3, 2016)

(How i Reduced it, at the bottom of the paragrapgh, below is my story)

Well, it all started four months ago and im not sure what caused it at all, could it have been the way i was eating? Could it have been the fact i was eating bulk foods to last me a month because i was tight on cash? Was it the fact i was eating sandwiches with a king size reccess bhtter cup and large pack of chips every lunch at break at college? Was it the fact i just got a job while in school and it caused me alot of stress to have to get up at 4AM every morning? Or was it the fact I've been new to my state and i had axiety\stress from it ? Or was when i was cleaning my cats poop there was a bug or parasite that got into ny system from not washing my hands right? Well there could be so many causes that caused the constipation and the smell.

When the smell first arrived.
The smell first came in a strong ass odor later leading a shit odor i could not even smell myself, i remeber the ass odor coming and it was next to a girl i liked who also liked me back and we usually sat by eachother when are friends weren't in class that day and she was flirting with me but when i got up i noticed this bad ass smell, i was so embarressed i didn't see a expression on her face or she didn't say anything she instead kept flirting with me but i was so extremely embaressed i went straight home after and took a shower and i washed my clothes and bought anti-bacterial soap and put ut up my butt i didn't know what was causing it, then the shit smell came weeks later after i ate this cold pizza it shut my whole stomach down and digestive system i could not poop at all, and i ignored going to the DR's because they've never done anything for me and thr. Thats when the fecal odor came the shit smell, that i could NOT SMELL on me but the thing was when it first started it would just come out like a farr because you could not smell it on me but you could smell it around me and thats when i doubted that the smell was me? Even though i wasn't accused of it in the beginning because before i had people always talking to me and girls always wanting to be close to me, but once i started to think it was me, then all eyes turned onto me and i started staying away from people,i noticed one of my guy friends from college started to sit away from me, and avoiding me and started hanging out with other people telling them the smell was me, yeah i know some "friend" right because they started saying "Hey you wanna know what that smell is, ask *His Name* after that i stopped talking to the guy and i stopped coming to class alot because i felt as if i was torturing people a and the girl that liked me asked why i stopped coming in so much and what happen, but i said i was sick and im pretty sure she knew why cause her main friend started asking why i always smelled like that all of a sudden, so i finally went to the ER after my stomach pains got so bad and i was very constipated nothing came out and i was straining so bad, the whole waiting room had to smell me for three hours i heard the nurses saying "what is that smell!" and all of that but again nobody knew it was me because it was that, fart kind of smell being released from me that i guess was so strong that i could not feel coming out. After i got home i took the Gastrolytle-G which is a laxative cleanse drink you are prescribed before a colon check, it made me go diarreah and i was found at the hospital to have a big ol mound of constipation on my right side, i drank all if that drink and it helped just alittle but then my constipation came back, so i was battling with that and i got 
Metamucil thinking that would help because of what i read on the internet but it just made thinga alittle worse and at work it gave me some sort of wet substance and everyone could smell that on me, everytime it became wet on my anus i heard all kinds if complaints and i was made fun of, i ignored it and kept going so i tried citrucel and thag didn't work better at all. So i tried going back to school the biggest mistake i made i noticed this new girl in my class checking me out but when she got a whiff of me, she wasn't anymore and she started waving her hand infront of her nose and my teacher would turn on the A\C all day making it so cold in the room, it was horrible and i heard people saying its me and everything and even the girl i liked was trying to defend me but i avoided everyone and just stopped coming and started going to Urgent Cares and Dr's offices to fix this problem because i swear it was the constipation that caused this. Well after all thise attempts i was giving some anti biotics and told to diet, i did for the 2 months and then brought back in some foods but my stomach wasn't working right at all and still gave me so much pain and i was still had a wet bottom at work, and walking around places so i was reading online. How to stop this i saw so many horror stories it made ny situation worse then it already was by reading them and then taking them on myself and thinking every bad smell i could actually smell was me and it made paranoid and crazy,that one day i just came home and flipped out and had a mental break down and my mom called the cops on me and they were asking if i needed help and the Paramedics asking if they could stitch up my hands but i refused on both, because the Er's and DR's are no help at all so i figured either i can take this problem on myself or i just give up and will sit quiet and never leave my house again and quit my job and school which i dropped a semsester cause of this but i will be going back soon. Well i decided to fight this and the demon telling me to give up and end it, i got back up and i am giving this stomach issue hell.

How i reduced the Odor and killed off constipation

I did massive amount of research online checking dieseases and everything i could find on this problem after hearing people say "if i was him i'd kill myself" and i came across the same thing 
So i started to diet and ate nothing but fruits and vegetables and noodles and soups and some cranberry juice, and Raisin Branch Crunch with alot of fiber which helped me to be able to strain alot and poop. But i still could not have a normal BM so i started searching again for more ways and most people are agaisnt this fix but i know it helped and worked for me a whole lot with constipation and the smell was Hydro Therapy, which is a colon irragation with a tube and water that brings out all of your poop, while being pumped with water and then pushing it out at the same time i got so much releif from this, after the second visit not much came out which told me my system was getting back to normal and i bought some probiotics which has helped me to stay regular and i have not had any comment really about a smell sense i had the second colon irrgation and taking the probiotics, the Probiotic i take is the 20 Billion digestive Health from Walgreens Brand, i doubted it at first but after reviews from the most top brands making people constipated worse amd issues with there stomach or they did nothing for them, i read the reviews on The Walgreens Probitoics and they were all good, you will have die-off symptoms from taking them like most probiotics but you won't be constipatated at all from the side effects and it'll take a week for the discomfort and the farting to go away, which isn't as bad as you would think now i haven't had gas sense taking this really at all, and my stomach hasn't been growiling or been at war with its self and i also haven't had any complaints, when i was visiting another DR i didn't hear anyone say anything at all or when i went to the DMV, and when i spoke to the Dean at my school i didn't get any funny looks or sniffs or nose rubs at all, and at work i don't hear anything anymore and everyone comes nears me and talks to me and if someone stinks? Nobody would talk to them and more girls at work are trying to get to know me now, but i won't give them anytime they were apart of the people making fun of me at work. I can also eat fast food again i do reccomend dropping all bad foods for atleast two months or forever long u feel you should, i also stopped drinking dairy milk and i drink Almond Silk Vanilla its so much lighter and smoother on the stomach and i cut out cheese and heavy meats, i lost over 20 pounds due to whatever was wrong with me & im trying to get back i also decided to seek a counselour before school starts because of this issue and the hell that came with it, so i can be completely use to being around people and i know some people don't believe in god but i do and he has gave me this strength to take on the criticism at my lowest points and come back to take the beating and stand myself up again and take it again until whatever it was realized it will not stop me, God is good

I hope i could have helped some people out there with the same issues, remeber i have no idea if this problem is cured or gone but i know it is completley reduced and the comments are gone and the girls are coming back my way and people are speaking to me again, instead of cracking jokes about me. People are cruel and life can knock you down but you have to be strong and remember who you are and be happy to where you come so far and become in life even if its always been crappy,if there isn't one thing i learned it to mever judge anyone and i know longer have the thought in my mind to judge a person at all. I hope this helps someone out there and gives this them the will to fight this issue and not stop til it has no more power over you no matter how many times it kicks your ass.


----------



## isen9977 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey there,

I read your story and sounds alot like mine in alot of ways. I think you are in the right track but not entirely there. I´m still working on my cure my I think I found something that will help everybody here.

- keep doing the colonics and try to find an enema bag( not one of those disposable enema bottles, those are worthless). Wich are perfectly safe for use so dont worry about what people say about been unsafe.

- The probiotics are fine but can lead to some other issues later

-Finally i would cut entirely the meats, dairy and any processed food

I would go through a colon detox if you have enough time. That means only raw food, fresh fruits and vegetables and good juices(search for the right way of doing green juices since the cellulose is very hard to digest). I would start doing regular enemas with a good volume of water 1-1.5 Liters to flush the toxins out of your colon. Good herbal candida/parsites-killing herbs might do wonders for us since all the acidity on our colon is created and fed by our bad habits.

I think that I found the cause and a real treatment for our disease but im not ready to publish it here since i have only been cured for about 6 months.

Guys I promise i will release it soon since its quite some writing i have to do. Trust me theres not only one cause for this disease but a combination of situations that came to create this extreme acid-forming enviroment in the gut. People can call it candida/parasites, bad eating habits and rectal prolapse in some cases but the only way to end this forever is to deal with the source.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

thanks isen for the info


----------

